# Fire Places



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

We're building a cabin in Northern Michigan. The wife and I are going back and forth between a Wood burning stove or a conventional fire place. I've been able to calculate the cost of the wood burner but all research we've done on fire places put the costs all over the place.

If we go with the fireplace we would just want something simple. I would probably do the finish work on the inside myself. Cinder block on the outside would be fine.

Any idea on what this would cost to do?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Go with the stove if you mainly wish to heat with it, ei, save on energy costs.

Fireplaces are nice looking but not as efficient as stoves


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

A good Airtight stove will use less wood, give more heat, less dust and cheaper to install.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Guys,
Help with heating is definitely the advantage of the wood stove. However, there also is something to be said for sitting in front of a fireplace with your feet up and the end of the day as well.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hearth.com is great site dedicated to wood burning. I have had fireplaces and wood stoves and would highly recomend a stove that has glass for viewing.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

check out fireplaces/inserts that use outside air for combustion.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I appreciate all the responses. 

We have been leaning towards a wood stove. We both like what Vermont Castings have to offer. However, we just wanted to know about the cost of a conventional fireplace before we make a final decision. 

Thanks again

Doug


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Worked in the wood stove/fireplace business for nine years and I would absolutely recommend a wood stove or other efficient unit. They make fireplaces that are as high efficiency as stoves. They are sealed like a stove and draw outside air for combustion. For the most bang for your buck I would suggest Lopi or Avalon (same company, different looks). I would also look at Quadrafire. Vermont castings are very nice stoves also but I feel like you pay a lot for the name. Good luck! Feel free to PM if you have any questions. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Gillgitter said:


> Thanks Guys,
> Help with heating is definitely the advantage of the wood stove. However, there also is something to be said for sitting in front of a fireplace with your feet up and the end of the day as well.


 
I have a fireplace and we use it every night when it gets cold and we heat the main floor. Takes lots of wood and work, enough the wood is free to cut, haul, split and stack.

If is was building a new house and shop again I would consider one of those outside wood burners which could heat the house and my shop for 1/3 of the wood it takes to heat my main floor. I would still probably put in a fireplace for the weekends and the holidays.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Go with a wood burner with a glass front, all the beauty of a fireplace but with a more controlled burn and efficiency.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I shelled out for a forced air fireplace and now wish i would have went with a wood burning glass front stove. The stove i have in the garage has a blower motor that heats 1100' in no time

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Your a welder? Years ago I made my own insert, that thing will run you out. If interested I have a lot of the materials to make it, and your welcome to what you need.......1/2 days work for a good welder fitter


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

You might want to contact your Home insurance agent to understand the difference in insurance rates when installing wood burners vs fireplace.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have heard from several sources that many insurance companies will not insure a structure with a wood burning stove. One on the sources being a store that sells wood burners. That was one of the reasons we were thinking about a conventional fireplace.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

cointoss said:


> Go with a wood burner with a glass front, all the beauty of a fireplace but with a more controlled burn and efficiency.


Agreed. Plus if you lose power you can cook on the stove and heat water. The larger stoves you can fill it full of wood and it will slow burn for 5-8 hours. 

As long as the stove is installed correctly insurance companies will insure it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Go with the stove. Way more heat... Enough to heat the whole place. Propane is expensive. A good stove with seasoned wood will get you 8 hour burns plus you can still kick your feet up in front of the glass. No effect lost there.

If installed by a licsenced professional insurance should insure it. IMHO, greater risk with an open fire place.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Anything you get will have plus and minus. I went with the small acucraft its a stove that works as a fire place. I think the only draw back that its built in theres only one side heating but makes up for it looks but havent seen it as a problem so far. Has a fan system that blows heat from all sides if there power. Uses outside air in stove mode and big glass for viewing. Door lifts off in a second for a crackling fire place and has cooking arms and racks if you need them. Has a really good draft I never even open the flue when adding wood never has smoked back. Which ever kind you get make sure its a high tech one that will burn your smoke once it gets hot. Will keep your chimney clean or at least cleaner depending on how you run your stove


----------

